# amd64 VS. ~amd64

## Xywa

Witam od zawsze używam stabilnego amd64, ale używam sporo programów i sterowników spod ~amd64. Mieszanie wersji prowadziło do tego że co jakiś czas musiałem coś dodawać do package.keywords. W końcu (przy okzaji innego wątku) padła propozycja aby całkowicie przejść na ~amd64.

System potrzebny na desktop - czyli office, biuro, kde, multimedia.

Pytanie do Was: 

[1] Warto czy nie warto? (chodzi o domowy desktop) przejść całkowicie na ~amd64?

[2] Jakie są plusy i minusy i wasze osobiste doświadczenia?

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

## soban_

Zaleta przy ~amd64 jest to ze posiadamy na pewno nowsze programy. W moich odczuciach ~amd64 jest bardzo stabilne, nigdy nie mialem problemow z jego upgradem (poza oczywistymi faktami gdzie np trzeba bylo przebudowac moduly). Na ~amd64 siedze jakies pol roku i szczerze tutaj najmniej mialem wpadek przy kompilacji czy tez z zaleznosciami. Mialem nawet sytulacje ze przez miesiac nie robilem upgradu (emerge --sync/eix-sync && emerge -vquDN world) - z powodu braku internetu i ku mojemu wielkiemu zdziwieniu po mieleniu okolo 400 paczek przez cala noc nie bylo zadnego bledu. Gdzie przy architekturze ~x86 gdy nie robilem 2 tygodnie upgradu to mialem przynajmniej 2 miejsca gdzie musialem googlowac. Wiec nie wiem jak Wy, ale mi sie ~amd64 najbardziej podoba. Wiec goraco polecam ~amd64.

----------

## Xywa

Czyli już 2 osoby na TAK dla ~amd64.

----------

## soban_

Sluszna decyzja  :Wink:  najwyzej jak beda problemy to bedziemy jakos radzic przez forum, ale jeszcze nie mialem takich zebym nie mogl sam poradzic.

----------

## no4b

Używam ~amd64 od kilku lat, polecam.

----------

## dylon

Od kilku dni zmienilem ~x86 na ~amd64 i nie widze zeby cos sie z tego powodu sypalo.

Od razu sie w oczy mi rzucilo, ze mi system nie pluje sie o wykonanie emerge @preserved.... co wczesniej mialem non stop (ale to pewnie przez swiezy system)  :Smile: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Od kilku dni zmienilem ~x86 na ~amd64 i nie widze zeby cos sie z tego powodu sypalo.
> 
> Od razu sie w oczy mi rzucilo, ze mi system nie pluje sie o wykonanie emerge @preserved.... co wczesniej mialem non stop (ale to pewnie przez swiezy system) 

 

Zbyt krótko używasz zdarza sie to czesto i na ~amd64 :]

osobiście na desktopach uzywam zawsze gałęzi ~ niezależnie od archa ostatnia wpadkę miałem 4 lata temu jak skopane glibce wrzucili w ~x86 :/

----------

## Poe

od zawsze na gentoo mam ~ i nie mam na co narzekać. z pozytywnych aspektów trzeba na pewno nadmienić, świeżość programów. Często bywa tak, że w amd64/x86 siedzą b. stare wersje programow, bo komus się zapomni przerzucić już dawno stabilne wersje z ~.

----------

## Pryka

Ja też serdecznie polecam ~ przeszedłem w styczniu tego roku i jestem w pełni usatysfakcjonowany...

Tu jest jeszcze temat z mojej przeprawy  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-732353-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## Xywa

Dzięki za sugestie. Już mam ~amd64 na pokładzie i jak na razie żadnych problemów.

 :Razz: 

----------

## Xywa

10 dni testowania i pierwsze problemy. 

Po przejściu na ~amd64:

[1] Kmail muli (choć ostatnio jakby ustabilizował się):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-803178-highlight-.html

[2] Xy lubią mi się wywalić w trakcie pracy (do kilu razy na tydzień). Może ktoś spojrzy na logi poniżej (najczęściej dzieje się to jak używam gimpa).

 *Quote:*   

> Backtrace:
> 
> 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x45adf8]
> 
> 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x657e5) [0x4657e5]
> ...

 

----------

## soban_

Wyglada jakby cos nie tak bylo ze sterownikami od nvidi, moze nowy temat do tego?  :Smile: 

----------

## Xywa

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Wyglada jakby cos nie tak bylo ze sterownikami od nvidi, moze nowy temat do tego? 

 

Podpytam jeszcze na foróm X-ów, a jak dalej będą problemy, zrobie reformat i postawie ~amd64 od zera. Być może po przejściu z amd64 nie wszystko posżło gładko i coś się gryzie (patrz moje problemy z k3b czy kmail). A tak na świeżutkim systemie będe widział co i jak.

----------

